
Bullshit jobs: why they exist and why you might have one - SwellJoe
https://www.vox.com/2018/5/8/17308744/bullshit-jobs-book-david-graeber-occupy-wall-street-karl-marx
======
333c
There was an interesting discussion of an article about the same phenomenon a
few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16995389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16995389)

------
TheLionheart47
If there are so-called bullshit jobs then how come there are still jobless
people all over the world.

